# Lovely Ladies Pics



## Crippen (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I am lovely and these ARE my pics  
 
Just a lassy loving planes  Duxford and Walney Airshow 2005.
(Not as good as some I know, but I try.....  ) .















































more in a mo.... want to see if they have stayed on (the tiny ones are taken with my phone sorry I ran out of film)


----------



## Crippen (Aug 23, 2005)

they did.... so here's some more


----------



## Crippen (Aug 23, 2005)

more


----------



## evangilder (Aug 23, 2005)

Good shots, Crippen!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 23, 2005)

in my view this is the best bum in town>>>> and the loveliest lady too  






(so good I had to put it on again)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 23, 2005)

Phew! thanks boys


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

They're really good, Bev. Good job.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice pics Crippen!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Neat! 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 24, 2005)

Cool pics Cripps! love that Saab!


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 24, 2005)

nice post..

sunny..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah great pics hun!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 27, 2005)

why thank yee kindly folks, I have a heap more but have been too bone idle to move em across. some day yer.
But thanks guys.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 27, 2005)

The black and white ones are cool, looks like WW2!!!!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 18, 2006)

many months on ey.
still lovin planes and still visiting air museums and cant wait until summer and more air shows. woohoo!!!
I went to Brooklands air museum this month, it's an F1 and air museum in Surrey UK. Tiz a grand musuem and worth a visit. They have a Welly(R for Robert) worth a look at (see on line), a Concord and many planes that you cant get up close personnal with and sit in their cock pit (nice).
Will try and post some pics below, but having trouble and may need elp!!??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2006)

Crippen said:


> I went to Brooklands air museum this month, it's an F1 and air museum in Surrey UK



F1 AND Air museum...talk about heaven!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2006)

I dont know how I missed this thread originally, but there are some great shots there Cripps.....


----------



## Clave (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, nice pics, and I definitely have to go to Brooklands..


----------



## Pisis (Apr 19, 2006)

I missed this one too. and yeah, hell good pictures there, Crippen!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

damn cripps i wanna make a cockpit joke here about that someone special *wink wink* but you know my sence of humour so i'll spare you


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 19, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Crippen (Oct 7, 2006)

Got a few more pics from another museum to put on, but it doesnt want me to load um on tonight , so 'I'll be back'. Love your avatar Les.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 7, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The black and white ones are cool, looks like WW2!!!!



My thoughts exactly. Something more crisp about the B&W photos. Keep em comin'!


----------



## Erich (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks Crip ! looks like they redid the codes on the checkerboard nosed 78th fg P-51. They are too big


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pics of the Lancaster, Crippen!

James.


----------

